# Rant...



## FancyFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm fairly new at raising goats. While I'm eager to learn, my over exuberance is sometimes off putting... I guess. 
I'm aware that goat breeders can be picky about who their goats go to. They have every right to be. 
My problem is this. How much can you know a person after only talking to them twice? Breeders, just because you don't mesh with a person doesn't mean your goat won't be well cared for.

I recently had a conversation with a prominent breeder in our area, in which she referenced our single previous phone conversation. She said "not my goats. Luckily I can be choosy." Apparently she didn't realize that first conversation was with me... At first. I could see the moment it dawned on her in her face. Then she turned and walked away. Leaving me standing there mid conversation.

I was crushed. I was so excited to have one of her goats, but to be made to feel like I'm not good enough for it is just terrible.

Thanks for listening. I think I just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry your having a hard time with a breeder. I like it when potential buyers ask me a lot of questions. It lets me know that they are interested and want to learn and/or are knowledgable about goats. Don't be discouraged. Some people are just weird. It sounds like the breeder in question missed out to me. Keep looking for the kind of goats your want.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This is what gossip and pride do to people. There are breeders out there who will be happy to sell you goats, who don't indulge in this type of behavior. 
It's so sad to me to watch goats go the way of the western horse. How many of today's horses could truly do the work they were bred to do? To plow, harrow, and pull the farm wagon day in and day out. To ride miles a day or pull a light buggy with pride and spirit? A Morgan used to do all of this, as did many crossbred and feral horses. 
Showing has never benefited any animal or their usefulness, at least not the way it is presented now days...


----------



## FancyFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you for your encouraging words. I appreciate it. 
I don't know why but I have never thought about showing that way. You are right of course. Showing doesn't benefit the animal. 
I do feel better now. Thank you.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

FancyFarm said:


> I'm fairly new at raising goats. While I'm eager to learn, my over exuberance is sometimes off putting... I guess.
> I'm aware that goat breeders can be picky about who their goats go to. They have every right to be.
> My problem is this. How much can you know a person after only talking to them twice? Breeders, just because you don't mesh with a person doesn't mean your goat won't be well cared for.
> 
> ...


It's frustrating...this happened in a little bit different way to me. Trying to obtain a buck for future breeding. For some reason this person either felt we weren't good enough for her goats or refused to sell to me because I didn't want two bucks. Will never know as they never gave me an answer. In the end, it all worked out better, as I found a better buck with someone I respect and felt was a much more knowledge and trustworthy person about goats.

I always try to tell myself when something doesn't work out the way I want...something better is out there just waiting for me to really be ready. The end result will be better.


----------



## FancyFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

Yeah, I know things have a way of working themselves out. 
I just gotta keep things in perspective. Thanks to you lovely people who responded, I can now.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

There are some very quirky people in goats. I'm sorry you had to deal with one of them. She sounds like she is very rude and a know it all. You are probably better off not dealing with her. Fortunately, people like her are in the minority.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I've found a few of the "top breeders" forget their humble beginnings ( most of us have one). In the future you may interview the breeder and ask what types of homes they like to place their goats in and what they would like to see in an owner. - If they say "show home only", or something else that does not fit, you might be able to get a recommendation from them from another breeder that will suit you both.

Just a thought..... happy goat shopping!


----------



## FancyFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol there are a lot of quirky people period. 

Excellent idea Goatblessings.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

goatblessings said:


> I've found a few of the "top breeders" forget their humble beginnings ( most of us have one). In the future you may interview the breeder and ask what types of homes they like to place their goats in and what they would like to see in an owner. - If they say "show home only", or something else that does not fit, you might be able to get a recommendation from them from another breeder that will suit you both.
> 
> Just a thought..... happy goat shopping!


Unfortunately there are a lot of people like that. They want show homes because it gives credit to their own herd and prices can skyrocket. I hate it, I don't show but I've tried buying a few for fun. It didn't go well with the seller.

Some goat breeders I hate to say are really odd. Unfortunately you are seeing it sooner than later. Don't let it discourage you. If it not this it will be another quirk, like they don't sell bottle babies or goats with horns or only sell in two's. Ooooh i can feel myself getting upset just remembering some people I've tried to work with.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Yep I have run into one of 'those breeders'. There was a breeder with registered bucks for sale, but had not posted their ADGA number. Well I wanted to see the numbers; he got rude (asked me why I wanted to know their numbers) and said he would not sell me a buck. After him being rude, I thought...do not worry I would never buy one of your bucks. If I can not ask questions, I will not buy your goat! 

It makes me wonder, how would breeders react if I contact them ask questions, like the response so drive for hours only to get to their farm and discover...maybe their buck or doe does not meet my standards? So far I have been fortunate and not had that to happen, because I try to ask what I think are the important questions right away.

When I sell I have a list of information (in addition to their registration) for the buyer to take home about the health, shots/vaccines, care and well-being of my goats. If I can not ask for that same information and receive it ... I am thinking that is not the breeder for me.


----------



## FancyFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

It certainly helps to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I know the feeling... It's terrible. I once asked a breeder if I could use a buck that she had on my 4-H doe, because I thought it would be a good match. So I sent her a message being super polite and kind. I told her that I was in 4-H and what club I was in. And I asked her if I could use her buck because I saw his offspring and they were gorgeous and he is an amazing looking buck that I would love to use. And he just replied back with. 

"no I do not offer service, if you would have read my website you would know that. If you want her need to him go ask *so and so* they have semen they might let you buy" 

And I replied back to apologize because I didn't know she had a website, and thank her for the help but politely informed her that I am indeed a 4-H'er and I do not have a semen tank.

She replied and told me to not contact her again. 

She contacted my 4-H leader and told her that I was the most selfish self centered person she had ever talked to. She called me some very unpleasant names, and said I sent rude threatening emails, acting like she Owed me something because I was in 4-H..... 

Goat people.... People in general.... Are crazy! I sent copies of the emails to my leader and she was very angry with the breeder for the way she acted.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree you are finding out fast there are a lot of odd balls when it comes to goats. There are many many goats out there so don't get discouraged. Something will come along and maybe even better. I remember when I first started I was looking for a buck and the lady was SO rude and I was so discouraged, but I told her forget it and looked around and found something better  so as a buyer I don't deal with rude or with 'conditions' after the animal is sold. I believe once a animal is sold the seller looses all day and interest in that animal but many people don't think that's so, so it's best you didn't get them anyways


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I know as a seller I make sure to find suitable homes but I don't put people out about anything! Unless you're gonna eat the animals I will usually sell them! I have to sell my buck I really want to keep but but I don't have the facilities, I am hoping I find someone who will be willing to let me use him after he is sold


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

FancyFarm said:


> I'm fairly new at raising goats. While I'm eager to learn, my over exuberance is sometimes off putting... I guess.
> I recently had a conversation with a prominent breeder in our area, in which she referenced our single previous phone conversation. She said "not my goats. Luckily I can be choosy." Apparently she didn't realize that first conversation was with me... At first. I could see the moment it dawned on her in her face. Then she turned and walked away. Leaving me standing there mid conversation.
> I was crushed. I was so excited to have one of her goats, but to be made to feel like I'm not good enough for it is just terrible.


Oh gosh. I'm sorry this happened to you. Do you have any idea what it was you said in your first conversation that set her off? There is no excuse for her behavior, but you yourself start off by claiming "over exuberance". Not that I feel that is a bad thing per se, but I'm curious. Obviously it's not going to work out with this nasty lady, but you might want to rethink your approach just a little for future calls, in case people are prone to leap to inaccurate conclusions about you.

As a person who raises goats (Boer) and advertises them for sale, I can tell you that you get a lot of calls from people who seem to be less than ideal candidates to buy your goats. I do screen some people right off the bat from the initial phone call. Usually these are people that are wanting something other than what I'm advertising, or trying to somehow figure out how to get a cheaper version of what I'm advertising. To further generalize, they often want to only pay the price they saw at the sale barn, even though they made the intelligent decision not to buy the goats they saw at the sale barn. I usually try to tell people like this the straight story - that I don't have, or will not sell them the goat(s) they are looking for, for that price. If that doesn't completely scare them off, I try to get them to come to my farm to see the goats. If someone were to infer to me that they thought I was a "prominent breeder", like you felt the nasty lady was, I'm going to try my best to get you to come to my farm to see my goats, whether I have what they are looking for or not. This is the second part to my speech.  You just don't know who is going to end up being a good customer. You really don't know how much money a person is willing to spend. You stick to your guns and hope the quality of the goats does the talking. You can't predict who will end up buying your goats and then go on to being a valuable member of the goat community themselves. It's not their fault for being new. We were all new at one point. This is where the nasty lady made a huge mistake with you, as you obviously are taking this stuff very seriously, and that is the type of customer I am looking for!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So sorry you had that experience . You do have to expect all kinds of questions from breeders . Most want to know if your are knowledgable about goats and they aren't sending their babies/goats into a bad situation. I just had contact with a lady that wanted to buy one baby. I asked if she had other goats , she said no. I did state that she would be better off buying two and the reasoning behind it , and i would give her a good price. 
I explained wethering the buckling and there would be no smell or other buck related behaviors and that they make wonderful pets just like does.
She offered to buy the doeling again. I wasnt sure if she understood what i was trying politely to explain or she just brushed it off. 
I haven't heard from her again , probably for the best IMO . But with every conversation we had , i was never rude nor was she.

Then i had a guy email and wanted to know if they were small enough to fit into his trunk :wallbang: So you see , you get all kinds .....

Chalk it up to a learning experience and move on


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I had a bad experience when I was first starting out too. The breeder was totally rude and just blew me off. I won't give the specifics because it is somebody on this forum.....

Especially because I have experienced it first hand, and also because it makes sense, I try to be very courteous to all people who have questions or wants to buy a goat, whether or not I think they are just beginning.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry that happened...I just got a call from a guy wanting a goat the size of a Jack Russell Terrier, full grown, to put in his suburban backyard dog area...:lol: He didn't get any of my goats...and I'll sell for meat!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> So sorry that happened...I just got a call from a guy wanting a goat the size of a Jack Russell Terrier, full grown, to put in his suburban backyard dog area...:lol: He didn't get any of my goats...and I'll sell for meat!


LOL!
Some people are way out there for sure!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

These stories make me so upset . I feel like there were less breeders that looked down on everyone back when I did 4H... At least in my area, but I am seeing it now as I get back into things. I spoke to a breeder at a show and they said I could use their buck but won't return my call. And a second person won't return my call either.

I'm actually looking into buying a buckling off Craigslist since no one will answer. My husband will probably say no.

There are good breeders out there though. I've also dealt with them. The person I bought my foundation doe from continues to respond to all of my emails and questions no matter how silly.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nicolemackenzie said:


> These stories make me so upset . I feel like there were less breeders that looked down on everyone back when I did 4H... At least in my area, but I am seeing it now as I get back into things. I spoke to a breeder at a show and they said I could use their buck but won't return my call. And a second person won't return my call either.
> 
> I'm actually looking into buying a buckling off Craigslist since no one will answer. My husband will probably say no.
> 
> There are good breeders out there though. I've also dealt with them. The person I bought my foundation doe from continues to respond to all of my emails and questions no matter how silly.


Thats a shame they done even return a phone call ! It takes barely a minute to do so .

I hope you find a nice buck  Good things come to those who wait 

Yes , there are good breeders out there , honest , friendly and willing to share all they know about goats. Sounds like you found a friend and a good breeder who will help you out when you have a question  Maybe they can lead you in the right direction to find a nice buck from a good breeder , its worth asking


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I like to meet prospective buyers in a neutral area, either a walk on the beach or a sammich at a restaurant. This way I can see past their phone jitters and find out what they are like. If they don't have time or money to meet with me... Then they don't have time or money to care for a pair of goats IMO. 
I've been burned bad a couple times but, I try not to let it color new deals. It's kind of annoying to see goats you haven't been paid for yet on Craigslist for sale :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I totally agree . And to see them on CL and not even been paid yet , thats flipping nuts ! 
Hey , if you can't afford the sammich , then no goat for you , two years !


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Now I'm getting the jitters. I will need to sell most of the kids born this year and will need to find buyers for them. The lady I bought from was GREAT. She let me hang out the whole day and take lots of notes to ensure I could properly care for them. She even was able to give me some ebooks and some other sheets of information. I guess I'll need to put together an info packet like that. Sometimes it's not if the person wants to care for the goats properly but rather the information they get. She was a bit pricey but her thoughts were if you can't afford to pay for the goat then you can't afford to care for the goat. Including all of the information and taking all of my silly calls after the sale when I wasn't sure what to do, I'd say the money was worth it.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Thats a shame they done even return a phone call ! It takes barely a minute to do so .
> 
> I hope you find a nice buck  Good things come to those who wait
> 
> Yes , there are good breeders out there , honest , friendly and willing to share all they know about goats. Sounds like you found a friend and a good breeder who will help you out when you have a question  Maybe they can lead you in the right direction to find a nice buck from a good breeder , its worth asking


I may make the long drive to her and use one of her bucks. She gave me one lead but I only had an email and they didn't reply. It's also the same distance anyways...


----------

